# We've seen your tool pouch, how about your material pouch?



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

Got some other colors too, that go well with my cutoff Metallica t-shirts. I can fit 3 blue carlon boxes in each side pocket 1 one in the back pockets.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You've seen mine already but here it is again. 










I don't normally keep much in it but when I do its wire nuts and or sta kons in one, fasteners in the other and then couplings connectors and straps in where the channellocks are.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> You've seen mine already but here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the same set up....works well for me...Ive been tossing around the idea of getting some suspenders for when im doing industrial type stuff. it gets heavy after a while...and im getting old..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I got the same set up....works well for me...Ive been tossing around the idea of getting some suspenders for when im doing industrial type stuff. it gets heavy after a while...and im getting old..


Yeah I might get a suspender rig too, the padded belt is pretty comfortable though, way better then the belt I had a long time ago which I wore once or twice and then forgot about cause it killed my back.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the same bag combo with suspenders. Doing more service call work now, bag combo to clumbersome ordered a klein bag with drawstrings around the edge with 9 shallow pockets to carry wirenuts,cat5 conn,screws,etc hope it works


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> You've seen mine already but here it is again.
> 
> I don't normally keep much in it but when I do its wire nuts and or sta kons in one, fasteners in the other and then couplings connectors and straps in where the channellocks are.


Ive got the same one, only green. With suspenders


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

DMILL said:


> Ive got the same one, only green. With suspenders


I almost got the green one, the fact it was 30 bucks more than the brown one made the decision for me :laughing:


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Ya, mine was only 42 bucks. On sale


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

In my younger, more ambitious days I wore a normal set of bags like Jlarson posted, but I also had a soft leather Klein pouch on the back. It was a single pocket pouch about the same size as the side pouches so it could carry a wide assortment. I usually had it filled with couplings, straps, or staples. 
I left it on a job after cleaning my bags out one day and have never found another one like it.........


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Every time I dump out my left hand bag, I have at least as much garbage flotsam and jetsam as I do material. It's amazing how much garbage builds up in there.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> In my younger, more ambitious days I wore a normal set of bags like Jlarson posted


It's weird, as I get older I start doing stuff like wearing bags, odd :001_huh:


BTW I saw the Coolidge generating station in the AZ Republic the other day. Nice job. I might have to see if any of my friends at SRP can get me a tour.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

i have a small pouch on my left side, maybe cram 8 switches into. thats all,the rest i try to carry in a box with me. probably not the most efficient method, but im 41 now and do my best to keep up with the younger dogs


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I were a carhart, plus I keep about 6 different Lowes pouches all setup differently. Ones for running MC, ones for emt, ones for roughing in. They all have different stuff in them depending on how or who used it last.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have this.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue...suspenders are for old men


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I still have the exact same material pouch. Nothing exciting about it. Staples on one side, wire nuts on the other.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Josue...suspenders are for old men


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:



I don't wanna ruin my back at age 15.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Josue said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna ruin my back at age 15.


Yeah, I can see how the gummi bears and crayons you put in your pouches might do damage...


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I can see how the gummi bears and crayons you put in your pouches might do damage...
































:laughing::laughing:


right.............:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd post mine but there's not really anything exciting about a cardboard box, if you've seen one you've seen 'em all.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> right.............:laughing:


Josue, you are gonna make one helluva good electrician one day. Glad you caught the fever young...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Josue, you are gonna make one helluva good electrician one day. Glad you caught the fever young...


Yeah, I started doing electrical work at the ripe old age of 14 myself (for pay, mind you), and look where I am today. :blink:  :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Josue, you are gonna make one helluva good electrician one day. Glad you caught the fever young...



Thanks McClary!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:




Peter D said:


> Yeah, I started doing electrical work at the ripe old age of 14 myself (for pay, mind you), and look where I am today. :blink:  :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Josue, you are gonna make one helluva good electrician one day. Glad you caught the fever young...





Peter D said:


> Yeah, I started doing electrical work at the ripe old age of 14 myself (for pay, mind you), and look where I am today. :blink:  :laughing:


Someone call the Mexican suicide hotline before Josue makes it to the shotgun. :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Someone call the Mexican suicide hotline before Josue makes it to the shotgun. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, I started doing electrical work at the ripe old age of 14 myself (for pay, mind you), and look where I am today. :blink:  :laughing:


It shows. Even though you're an ass, you know your chit.

These guys tickle me who drive trucks, clean carpets, paint, work at mcd's , work on porsches, until they're 40, and then wanna "become" an electrician. No frigging way. Not in my sense of the word...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Someone call the Mexican suicide hotline before Josue makes it to the shotgun. :laughing:


Ouch. That stings. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It shows. Even though you're an ass, you know your chit.


Thanks, I think. :blink: I have some strong opinions but so does everyone else here.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Ouch. That stings. :laughing:


Yeah ......... well I don't think he would be that impressed with my estate either. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Thanks, I think. :blink: I have some strong opinions but so does everyone else here.


I mean you're an ass in a good way...lol


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I mean you're an ass in a good way...lol


Ahhh ok. :laughing:


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, I started doing electrical work at the ripe old age of 14 myself (for pay, mind you), and look where I am today. :blink:  :laughing:


My first project was with a kit like this when I was a young teen.









I made a circuit with a tilt switch and and horn put it by the door my dad came home from the 3-11 shift.
The whole house was asleep whe he "tipped it over with the door. 
When he "woke" me up he told me don't F......ing do that again or you will get a whooping. I said "Yes Dad I'll never do that again".


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It shows. Even though you're an ass, you know your chit.
> 
> These guys tickle me who drive trucks, clean carpets, paint, work at mcd's , work on porsches, until they're 40, and then wanna "become" an electrician. No frigging way. Not in my sense of the word...


i guess that i was an old man, when i started at 20.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been trying the tool bucket thing and it drives my nuts I can't find stuff. Small stuff falls down too deep in pouch. I have a different one than in the photo. Time to try something different.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

my material pouch is a carharrt apron.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

Those Carhartt aprons are nice but the only thing they need to change is to move the pen holder from the center to one of the sides. It gets old being poked in your lower region all day.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

The only thing I hate about my carhartt apron is the pen holder, it needs to be moved to a more conveinent place other than the center.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

beartp515 said:


> I have this.


did you piss yourself???


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

when i was a residential wireman (14ish years ago), i kept a red lumber crayon in there. at the end of every rough. i marked every single device on the floor before i left. when i came back on the finish, i would know exactly where any buried plug or switch was.

now, i just keep a sharpie in there.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

kawimudslinger said:


> did you piss yourself???



nope, oil leaked on it....but the other still happens on occasion.:whistling2:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

tommu56 said:


> My first project was with a kit like this when I was a young teen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one of those for my boys 2 years ago, they loved it. When I was a kid I had to make do with my dads springboard and batteries, wires, and motors harvested from old tape players. Good memories.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

tommu56 said:


> My first project was with a kit like this when I was a young teen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have that same kit. I got it when I was about 7-9 years.
After about two weeks I got tired of it.:laughing:

Too simple for me.:whistling2::whistling2:
At that age I had already made circuits with batteries and motors, LED's, etc. I had even made a little car that had wheels (duh) that spinned with a motor. :laughing::laughing:


AC is better...........you can make stuff blow-up!!!!:lol:


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

Peter D said:


> I still have the exact same material pouch. Nothing exciting about it. Staples on one side, wire nuts on the other.


I have one of those Consolidated aprons too, thats a collectors item now :laughing:


----------



## Tpg392 (Dec 2, 2011)

A few years back I did some work at the Boston Globe and found the aprons they give the street hawkers to hold the change are perfect. There bigger and a 100x more durable than the ones they sell at the box stores. I'll post a photo when I get back to the truck.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I gave up on my pouch long ago and only wear a nail apron. I have a Klien 10 pocket leather pouch but I'm kinda too small for it. I need to just sell it, really. The nail apron works well; wirenuts, screws, connectors, etc depending on what the job entails. Until I find my perfect pouch, I'll stick with it.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

When I was working on the Market Tower Building in Indy we used these


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

P-Electrician said:


> I have one of those Consolidated aprons too, thats a collectors item now :laughing:


Did you work for CES? Who are you?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I still have the exact same material pouch. Nothing exciting about it. Staples on one side, wire nuts on the other.


Them Ideal yellows,reds died in the 90's. Those with blue boxes are the first sign of hack work.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> I gave up on my pouch long ago and only wear a nail apron. I have a Klien 10 pocket leather pouch but I'm kinda too small for it. I need to just sell it, really. The nail apron works well; wirenuts, screws, connectors, etc depending on what the job entails. Until I find my perfect pouch, I'll stick with it.


You might want to look into an the Occidental Electrician pocket pouch. It's a lot lighter then a regular pouch and has room for most tools that you're gonna use.


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

Peter D said:


> Did you work for CES? Who are you?


I got it when i was in high school, one of the PM's came in and gave them to us, I worked for Reilly (RELCO) after i graduated, When CES went under we got some of their guys.


----------



## PorterElectric (Sep 4, 2012)

captkirk said:


> I got the same set up....works well for me...Ive been tossing around the idea of getting some suspenders for when im doing industrial type stuff. it gets heavy after a while...and im getting old..


im 19 years old and ive had my tool belt for year now and right when i bought it after a week i got suspenders and its a great invest ment you dont even have to strap your tooll belt around your waist cause it just hangs on the suspenders.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

I love seeing old threads that I made resurrected.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

HackWork said:


> One thing that hasn't been talked about much is the material pouch. IMO it's as important as the tool pouch, you can't be productive if you are walking back and forth for material.
> 
> I'd like to see what people are using for a material pouch. I'd like to get something better than what I currently have, something with many pockets but easy to get your hand into and retrieve small items. Screws, anchors, wirenuts, staples, etc.


I have heard that you are awesome and handsome. The epitome of manliness rolled up into the perfect electrician.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

NMTangler said:


> I have heard that you are awesome and handsome. The epitome of manliness rolled up into the perfect electrician.


Hey hack! I misses you...No, i don't still wanna kill you. Everything heals with time...


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Hey hack! I misses you...No, i don't still wanna kill you. Everything heals with time...


Hi buddy :tt2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

NMTangler said:


> I love seeing old threads that I made resurrected.


Welcome back.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Welcome back Hackwork.


Hmmmmm, I wonder why the avatar shows for banned members on the App but not on a normal browser. Interdasting...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

NMTangler said:


> Hmmmmm, I wonder why the avatar shows for banned members on the App but not on a normal browser. Interdasting...


I can see mine but not yours. 
I think it's a hit and miss kinda thing.

Ya, just looming thru a bunch with the App and it's a random hit and miss, even with the same people. Sometimes it shows and other threads it don't.


----------

